# mönchengladbacher hier?



## bugiz (22. Juni 2003)

hi leute,

bin einsteiger in punkto dirt/street(sehnsüchtig auf sein stiffee wartend). hab schon oft in mönchengladbach leute gesehen, die auf richtig krassen maschinen rumfahren.
wo sind die spots? wo kann man leute treffen?

ich hoffe, es meldet sich jemand
bei bikern wird die community doch so groß geschrieben

ansonsten, ride on


----------



## Micki (23. Juni 2003)

Ola! Gehöre zwar nicht zur Dirt-Szene, sehe die Jungs aber sehr oft auf dem Theatervorplatz an der Hindenburgstraße. Fahr doch einfach mal da vorbei.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (31. August 2003)

Yo da hat der Micki recht, wir hängen oft auf dem Theatervorplatz rum. Dann sind wir noch öfters im Stadtwald oder man Findet uns schonmal bei Ralf (Action Sports). Dann giebts hier noch ein zwei andere Spots die ich aber nicht nenen möchte.

Kannst ja einfach mal vorbei fahren. Habe ich auch so gemacht 

und jetzt bin ich mitten drinn stat nur dabei


----------



## Dirt Gott (31. August 2003)

Hey mein Freund wohnt auch in Mönchengladbach und
fährt irgend ein Gutes Marin Fully. trotzdem fährt er allles!!
( Dirt , Street, Freeride usw).


Ich wohn in Neuss ( ist ja ihn der nähe  ) und fahre 
auch haubtsächlich Dirt und Street!! 
Hol mir in ca. 4 Wochen ein neues Dirt Bike .

Villeicht können wir 3 uns mal ihn Neuss oder Mönchengladbach
mal treffen und ne runde zusammen biken .


----------



## Trailflyer (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dirt Gott _
> *Hey mein Freund wohnt auch in Mönchengladbach und
> fährt irgend ein Gutes Marin Fully. trotzdem fährt er allles!!
> ( Dirt , Street, Freeride usw).
> ...



hey kommst aus neuss?? das is gut verrat mir noch mal nen paar spots in neuss...meiner mainung nach gibts da ja nich viel....ich bin aus GV-Kapellen!!!

greetz J...!!!


----------



## Crazy_Bear (3. September 2003)

@Dirt Gott

Klar warum nicht nur vor Ende Septemper wird das nix weil ich gerade am Renovieren und am Umziehen bin.


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Yo, ihn der Innenstadt könnte man etwas Streeten bei der
 "alten Post", am Zeughaus,und oben aufm Meererhof bzw. Kaufhof.

Dirt: Man konnte früher im Reuschenberger Busch auf unserer kleinen Line Dirten, aber jetzt haben irgendwelche genervten 
Fußgänger alles abgerissen!!
Mitllerweile bauen wir etwas im Stadtwald auf ( ein wegsprung ist schon vorhanden!! ca.2-3 m Weit. Nur deranlauf ist etwas mühselhlig.


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

kann man nicht im tagebau dirten oder freeriden??


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

ey kann auch erst gegen ende september!! weil ich mein neues bike erst im oktober hole!! am besten wäre es am anfang der Herbstferien.

P.S. Ich könnte noch 2 Freunde bescheidsagen, da sie auch das selbe machen wie ich!!


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

Wie schon in der Pm gesagt gerne aber ihr müsst damit Leben das ihr wahrscheinlich mehr könnt als ich.
Aber ich denke mir das ist halb so schlimm, ihr könnt mir ja Tips geben und oder meinen Fahrstill kommentiern


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

No Proplem!!

ist ja nicht so schlimm, hab ja auch Freunde die das nicht können!!
Ich kann dir ja mal was beibringen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Was haste denn für ein bike??


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

Als Kona würde es ein Backcountry Hardtail nennen.
Sprich eine Mischung aus Dirt und CC Bike.
Es ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

Mein Bike ist mom wie folgt zusammengesetzt.

Rahmen : Mtb Fun Rahmen, Kinises, Farbe Matt Schwarz, Bei 17 Zoll Größe - Gewicht : 1900g.
Gabel: Rock Shox Pilot SL, 100mm, Schwarz, 1800g.
Steuersatz : Ritchey Logic Comp, 11/8 Aheadset, Schwarz.
Vorbau :Tranz X, 11/8 Ahead, Schwarz.
Lenker : DH Hi Rise Lenker, Schwarz.
Sattelstütze : Ritchey Comp, 330 mm, Universal Klemmung, Schwarz.
Sattel : Specelized BG.
Bremsen : Magura HS 33 Vollhydraulisches Bremssystem, Silber-Schw.
Bremshebel : Magura HS 33. Vorne und hinten
Laufräder-
Naben : Shimano Deore, 32 Loch, Schwarz, inkl.Schnellspanner.
Felgen : Mavic X-221, Geöst, Schwarz m. Silberner Bremsflanke o.Ganz Silber.
Speichen : DT Swiss Spokes, Silber 2,0 mm.
Bereifung : Ritchey Comp, Z - Max, 2.1, Schwarz.
Schalthebel : Shimano Deore Rapidfire, 3 x 9 Fach, Schwarz.
Umwerfer : Shimano Deore, 34,8mm, Schwarz.
Schaltwerk : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach, schwarz.
Kurbeln : Shimano Deore, Octalink, Hollowtech,175mm, 3Fach, Schwarz.
Casette : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach, 11 - 34.
Kette : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach.
Lenkergriffe : RitcheyComp, Dual Compond Rubber, Schwarz.
Pedale : CMP Platform

Es sit noch anzumerken das ich erst vor ca 3 Monaten von CC auf Dirt und Street umgestigen bin.


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

He du hast mir den Whellie voraus.
Dafür kann ich hin und wieder mit etwas Glück en Manul.


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Auf jeden fall besser als meins, hab nur ein schlechtes Bulls 3005 mit besserer bereifung und neuen DMR V8, da  die alten beim Jump übers Bike vom Freund gebrochen sind 

Das Neue ist ein Cesur

Daten: 

Reifen: Ritchey Z Max
Laufräder: Vuelta Excalibur DH
Naben: Shimano Deore
Gabel: Dirt Jumper 3
Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfelt + Boxguide
Pedalen: Meine V8
Schaltwerk und Hebel: Deore
Bremsen: Magura July 2003
Satel: Tioga DH
Satelstütze: Ritchey
Lenker:Ritchey Rizer


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Naja ,Nen Wheelie um die 3-4 Meter


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Und nen Nose Wheelie um die 10 cm wegen den V Brakes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

Naja Meine Gabel ist auch Mist 
aber mir ist vor zwei Monaten mein CC Bike Geklaut wurden (Das ich eh verkaufen wollte).
Aber ich hatte nicht soviel Geld, so musste ich abstrich machen.
Schlechte Gabel, Nonam Rahmen, naja und mit den Maguras kann ich nur 2.1 Reifen fahren 

aber ich will mir noch en anderen Rahmen, 
andere Gabel,
Andere Bremsen
und anderen Felgen / Reifen holen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

Als Bremsen will ich mir dei Magura Gustav M holen


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Welche Gustav? 2002, 2003

ein alter Freund hate die 2002 an seinem DH und die haben brachial zugapackt


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

wusste garnicht das die unterschiedlich sind.
ICh fand die 2002er ziehmlich goil
HAtte gute Dosierbarkeit und eine Sehr hohe Standfestigkeit


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Naja der größte unterschied ist bisher der Preis

Weelche Gabel willste dir den holen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

das weis ich noch nicht genau aber ich Tendiere zur Dirt Jumper III


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Dann würd ich auf keinen Fall die Gutav nehmen, weil die Beim Bremsen eine gewaltige kraft auf die gabel entwickelt, bei ner 210
mm Scheibe wurde ne kraft um die 670 Newton gemessen, dabei
würde die Gabel nach ner Zeit Spiel bekommen und villeicht der schnellspanner brechen!!

Ich würde dir die July, Luise und Luise Fr embfehlen, die reichen auch


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Kennste einen Jan mit einem Marin Fully


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

Nö, aber ich schätze das wird sich spät im okt ändern


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Yo da haste recht,oder villeicht net, weil der sich vor ein paar tagen seinen Arm beim biken gebrochen hat. Hab aber noch ein paar andere freunde  z.b. die von Freeridefun.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

sindda noch Gladbacher bei??


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

Ach übrigens gehe mal zur Unterschriften Aktion


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Ne , nur Neusser und Düsseldorfer


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Habt ihr ne Dirt Strecke in MG


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

jein.
Eine ist im aufbau aber die habe ich noch nicht gesehen und ein ist in Schwalmtal da habe ich aber die Wegbeschreibung noch nicht


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

achso , ich bau mit nem kumpel etwas ihn meiner nähe.
nen Wegschprung ist schon dabei soca. 2-3 Meter


----------



## Crazy_Bear (7. September 2003)

goil

naja du ich bin dann mal ins Bett.
Morgen früh um 5:30 ist die Nacht vorbei.
Ausserdem Kommt Morgen mein Meister aus dem Urlaub zurück da will ich nicht zu Verschlafen aussehen.

Tschau ich bin raus

good Night - Good Flight


----------



## Dirt Gott (7. September 2003)

Gute Nacht


----------



## da freak (17. Oktober 2003)

endlich ma welche aus mg ich bin noch neu 13 und kenne garkeine spots zum fahren ich fahr alles wer will mit mir fahren lohnt sich der müll berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da freak (17. Oktober 2003)

außerdem fahr ich net sowas aus dem baumarkt sondern ein scott fx 25


----------



## da freak (17. Oktober 2003)

hoffentlich lerne ich hier mal was ich habe drei tage nach mönchengladbach gesucht aber da war nichts


----------



## chr1s (20. Dezember 2003)

*Threadausgrab* 

Bin auch noch einer aus MG.
Fahre meistens in MG-Innenstadt / manchmal auch Rheydt oder ma was Dirten in Hardt.
Bin aba en vollnub 
Meine ICQ is 145391567 falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Jo, hab mir am motag das bike bestellt und müsste in ein paar tagen da sein! können uns ja nächstes wochenende in der city treffen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Dat wäre fein,
warscheinlich kann ich am Sa.
Hoffedas dein Bike kommt und ich kommen kann

Cu


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

hättse bock dann nach viersen zur line ( hohen busch ) zur fahren.
Natürlich nur wenns wetter mitmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Klar wenns das wetter zulässt.


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Cool mein Freund mit dem Gebrochenem arm kommt auch mit 
Was glaubst du was ich für mein rad bezahlt habe/werde


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Keine Ahnung 
Was hast du den jetzt für eins.


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

guck mal links unter bike 

Hab ihr jetzt irgendwo in MG ne Dirtline


----------



## chr1s (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dirt Gott _
> *guck mal links unter bike
> 
> Hab ihr jetzt irgendwo in MG ne Dirtline *



Wir hatten in MG-Hardt mal eine, aber wie ich erfahren habe musste die der Forstgewalt weichen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

So um die 800 Eier??

Bis auf die in Viersen . . . Nö,

wobei in Venn sollte angeblich noch eine sein.
das muss ich aber erst auschecken.


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Jo 824 mit Lieferung, dass aber dafür Double Tracks und ne DJ2 QR20 2003 anstatt ne 04er DJ3 und Vueltas hat 
Müsste etweder Mittoch oder spätestens Samstag bei mir Ankommen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Da kann man echt von frohen weinachte sprechen.

Meine Gabel ist fratze und ich kann mir in den nächsten 2 bis 4 Monaten keine neue leisten = (

Naja mit meiner kann man noch fahren
und ich fahre die bis sieh bricht.
In der hoffnung auf eine Geld Spritze


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Kennste denn Z1freeride aus diesem forum , kommt auch aus MG und wolte auch mit uns etwas in der Stadt rum düsen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

yo der ist en Budy von mir

fährt en Ghost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Haste vielleicht ein photo von seiner/ deiner karre die du mir schicken konntest/ oder hier rein posten 


Hoffentlich kommt der ( will bikes sehen und vielleicht test runde drehen )


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Kann dir en Photo von meiner Karre und von seiner alten schiken aber die hat er ja noicht mehr


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

cool 
bei euch in mg dibs doch so nen platz wo total viele biker bike oder


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Bild ist auf dem Weg

P.S
heise Sascha

und Z1 heist Tobi


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Warte mal schick dir mal eben 2 photos von nem Freund ( RM7 )

Was könnt ihr denn so für Tricks


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Also Tobi ist ganz gut kann halt Whelies, Manuals, X ups usw

DA ich Berufsbedingt selten zum Biken komme haperts bei mir sogar mit dem Whelie
und meine Drops sind auch nicht alll zu sauber.

Aber ich bemühe mich zu lernen


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Kann halt auch erst seit kurzem Wheelies so lang ich will 
Bunny Hop schaff ich so ca. 60cm


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. Dezember 2003)

Dat Bike is ja Hammer


----------



## Dirt Gott (21. Dezember 2003)

Find ich auch 

Wenn du DSL hast kannste mal auf www.dirt-action.de.vu gehen und dann die fotos gucken ( seite ist ******* hat aber der freund aus MG gemacht)   Das Marin mit der alten z1 ist der von mg und das Focus mit der Drop off ist einer aus Neuss, bekommt aber noch nen Vanilla RC hinten rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (24. Dezember 2003)

Naja es gibt schlimmer sites . . .  . aber auch viele Bessere


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn du und Tobi bock habt können wir uns am Samstag
in MG treffen um zu biken 

Mein bike ist nähmlich schon am Dienstag angekommen 

Schick dir mal meine Handy Nummer, dann kannste mich mal heute oder morgen anrufen um einen termin für samstag ausmachen zu können


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Yo 


Weist du schon wie das wetter wird.

Von Tobi weis ichs noch nichts, mhm.

Ach und ich ruf dich Morgen an weil ich habe noch ne ziehmlich heftige erkältung und muss erst mal sehen wie es morgen damit ausschaut.

Hoffe aber das Klappt.


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Heute sollte es auch pissen aber es war trocken 
Wird woll auch am Samstag so sein da es Morgen nicht regnen soll 

Hab endlich mein Bike und bin sehr zufrieden, bin vor ner Stunde 
auf ne lange treppe gejump und hat alles abgefedert 
Hoffentlich kommt der Tobi , will sein bike bewundern 
Wann glaubst du wo wir  uns und wann wir uns treffen können


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich dnek mal das kommt drauf an wie du hinkommen willst


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

und wann du hioer sein kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

also ich komm mit der bahn!! Wollte aber nochmal zum Laden " Action sports" um mal zu fragen welche seite der gabel welche funktion übernimmt!!

Wie wäre es so gegen 10.00 Uhr am großen Platz neben dem Bahnhof ( weiß net mer wie der Platz heißt  )


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

mir wäre so gegenz 11 Lieber


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

ausserdem . . . weisst du wie man nach AC kommt,
weil dann würde ich sagen treffen wir uns da.
Denn dort auf der Couch wartet es sich gemütlicher = )
Egal wer warten muss


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Jo  mein freund der kommt macht ja bei AC sein Praktikum im nächsten jahr wäre dann so gegen 10.30-11.00 Uhr dort 
Ruf aber morgen nochmal an


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Kalr mach ich.


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Kannste denn Tobi noch mal fragen wegen samstag ob der kommt 

Und was ist eigentlich mit dem Bugiz aus forum der den Thread
hereingestellt hat


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

beide Tobis sind nicht online

aber Z1 Tobi kann ich im Notfall wenigstens noch anrufen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Mal ne Frage nur aus neugier :
Wie alt bist du eigentlich . .  .


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja denn Z1 mein ich 

Haste irgendwelche Vids von dirt street oder Freeride


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Kennste noch irgenwelche aus MG die am Samstag kommen könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Jo kenne noch en paar 
ich muss mal morgen mal nen rundruf aktion starten = )


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

sorry habe gerade den link zum Video nicht


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Also jeder der diesen Thread lest und bock/zeit hat, der soll am
Samstag den 27.12.2003 sich bei dem Bike Laden " Action sports"
in MG versammeln, wer kommt und nicht weiß wo der Laden ist, der soll ne pm an Crazy Bear und Dirt Gott schreiben!! 

Wird dann vielleicht so ne art streetsesion in MG


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Wäre cool


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Mom wie wäre es wenn wie dafür en eigenes Thema machen hm ??


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=94722


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja warum nicht, man könnte doch ein eintrag ins last minute biken
machen


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Yo kopier einfach den Text den ich im anderen Thread habe und meach noch einen in Last Min. Biking


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Korrekt 

Hoffentlich sagt jemand wo di Dirtline in MG ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Poste den link wenn du fertig hast


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Was fertig hast


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

habe uach noch hier  geposted


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Wolltest du nciht noch in Last min. Biking posten
ich habe ja nur im Lokalforum gepostet.


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Mach du das lieber, du kommst ja schließlich aus MG und kennst die da ja viel besser aus als ich, kannst dich dann als führer ausgeben


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Naja ok 
ich habe bis jetzt im Kölner Lokal im Düsseldorfer  und in dem anderen MG Forum gepostet

so wenn da nicht mindestens 4 weitere auf der Matte stehen oder ich so Krank bin das ich nciht kommen kann, dann reg ich mich auf : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

so dann meld dich mal bei Last min Biking an


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

jo wird gemacht chef 


und hoffentlich bist du nicht so krank das du nicht kommen kannst


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

i hope so too


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Der Da Acky kommt vielleicht auch


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe den link auch mal per ICQ weiterverschikt
mal gucken wer noch alles kommt


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

ob bugiz damit gerechnit hätte was aus seinem Thread entsteht??


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

ne ich glaub nicht  

yo schon 1 ist dabei


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Bin mal kurz afk 
Muss essen
Fals wir uns nicht mehr lessen ich ruf dich morgen abend ma an


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

yo, und guten und bloß net:kotz:


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Yo danke

Bin auch wiederda

P.S. Z1 kommt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

korrekt 
Wo könnte man denn so überall fahren


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Einmal City
Dann in Venn im Wlad . . da soll ne Dirtline sein
man kann im Stadwald einigmeassen gut fahren
dann haben wir da noch viersen 

und mehr fällt mir im mom nicht ein


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

übrigens wir müssen umplanen der Ralph hat im mom Zu wegens Urlaub


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

kennste die Dirtline, ise gut oder so, weißte wo die is


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

http://www.schleiminger.de/bike/biker.zip]Hier[/URL]  ein Vid von uns und MG . . aber ich bin da noch nciht bei der Truppe


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Naja zu 4 sind wir ja schon


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

ne die kene ich nichtr aber du musst die in Vie meinen
da war ich leider auch ncoh nciht


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Um wie viel Uhr am Euro Platz 

Zur indentifikation, hab ein camouflage Rahmen mit Fetten 2.3
Factorys


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

10:30 is das ok??
Wenn ja bleibs dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

ok, dann musste  das im last m. b. ändern 

ist schon wieder einer dabei


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

habe es schon geändert


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Wo denn jetzt, Haupteingang oder Euro Platz.
Mir wärs lieber aufm euro Platz


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

der Euro Platz is doch am Haupteingang


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

DA bin ich etwas iritirt Also ich meine Denn Platz am Bahnhof wo ein Brunen oder so ist und wo schoßau ist


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

ah so das ist der Platz der Republick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich find Haupteingang aber Besser 
da fällt ne horde Biker schneller auf


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja , genau denn mein ich  

wie wär es denn da ist auf jeden fall viel platz


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Nur müssen wir dann wieder alle postings ändern


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Naja ist egal, Haupteingang ist doch da wo die Busse stehen oder


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

Deswegen lassen wir es am besten
Sorry


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

mhm da wo die busse stehn


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Wie keine sesion mehr oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## Dirt Gott (25. Dezember 2003)

Am Bahnhof sind doch Bushaltestellen oder nicht ,
Also da an diesen Eingang vom Bahnhof treffen wir uns dann


----------



## Crazy_Bear (25. Dezember 2003)

genau und ich bin jetzt weg

gute Nacht noch


----------



## Black-Jack (25. Dezember 2003)

Cool komme auch mit 
HI "Dirtgott" mit dem Cesur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr1s (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crazy_Bear _
> *http://www.schleiminger.de/bike/biker.zip]Hier[/URL]  ein Vid von uns und MG . . aber ich bin da noch nciht bei der Truppe *



Kennst du den Fabian ?

/edit: Kann morgen leider nuicht mitkommen, rad is nicht fahrtüchtig


----------



## Toxic (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich kenn den!


----------



## chr1s (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Toxic _
> *Ich kenn den! *



Biste auch aus MG ?


----------



## Toxic (27. Dezember 2003)

Ja


----------



## Toxic (27. Dezember 2003)

Fahre auch ofters mit den Leuten da


----------

